# Temp Control - The Basics



## Raindance (11/6/18)

From discussions on the forum and elsewhere it seems as if many people perceive temperature control as some sort of complicated process requiring all sorts of magic and fiddling with the dark arts.

The truth is the exact opposite in fact. TC is to vaping what training wheels are to cycling. @Ezekiel wrote an excellent detailed piece on the the topic here but for those just wishing to get the basics, here is a five minute crash course to get you started.

There are two reasons you may wish to use TC.
1. You want to avoid dry hits or
2. you want your coil to heat up fast but do not want to (or can not) vape at the wattage level required to do so.

Both require you to do the same things, just differently. You will set your preferred wattage and then set the maximum temperature you want to vape at. Your coils must be made from a temp sensing material like Nickel (NI200), Stainless Steel (SS316,304...) or Titanium (TI). Skipping further jargon, lets get to the how to.

How to use TC to avoid dry hits:
Select the TC mode for the wire type of your coil.
In TC mode set the wattage level to the level you usually vape at in power mode.
Set the Temp level at a level just higher than your coil would be running at at your preferred wattage by starting at a low temperature and dialing it up five degrees at a time until your vape is as you usually experience it. (You will notice the wattage remains at your preset level during the whole of the draw and does not get interrupted by the TC cutting in.)
Now when your coil runs dry, the coil will get hotter than usual and TC will stop it from heating to the point of cotton burn. Power mode with a safety net, that's all it is.
And that's that.

How to use TC to boost coil ramp-up but keep your vape cool:
Select the TC mode for the wire type of your coil.
In TC mode set the wattage level to the level where you get the desired level of ramp up speed.
Set the Temperature at the level that provides you with a vape as per your desire. Again this is accomplished by starting at a low temperature and dialing it up five degrees at a time until your vape is as you desire it.
Now your coil will be fed the wattage you dialed in until it reaches the temperature you are comfortable with and then the power will be reduced to just maintain the temperature you set it at. Now you are heating that monster coil in record time and able to take long drags without your vape getting uncomfortably hot. Protection against dry hits as in the first example free to boot.
Smiles all the way!

Having resisted the urge to go into elaborate detail, I am just going to leave you with an invitation to, once you have mastered the above, visit @Ezekiel's thread, mentioned above, and start fine tuning that setup like a pro. Its really easy once you are comfortable with the basics.

Just do it @Dietz!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/6/18)

Thank you @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (11/6/18)

Raindance said:


> From discussions on the forum and elsewhere it seems as if many people perceive temperature control as some sort of complicated process requiring all sorts of magic and fiddling with the dark arts.
> 
> The truth is the exact opposite in fact. TC is to vaping what training wheels are to cycling. @Ezekiel wrote an excellent detailed piece on the the topic here but for those just wishing to get the basics, here is a five minute crash course to get you started.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Thanks @Raindance , This is exactly the condensed type of explanation I was looking for (I am King Lazy when it comes to reading complicated things when im looking to press fire and vape)
A simple "Follow these steps to get started" post is what alot of people need, This is definitely something that gives me a bit more courage to give it a go, that other article is Great, but Very intimidating to people like me.

I will give you some feedback as soon as My new mod has been tested on TC mode!

And after that I will give Mechs a go too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/6/18)

It's a pity that TC isn't suited to NiChrome and Kanthal wires. I like the idea in theory and do use SS for some coils. But Ni80 is my go-to. Yes, I know - Hohm Slice ftw. But meh.

I also don't like that some mods are so out on their TC. DJLsb tests the curves and there is often a lot to be desired. So I just go straight wattage mode. Concrete suggests TC for flavour testing because he can take nice long draws and really get into the flavour without it getting too hot or getting dry hits. That does make sense but it's generally too limiting for me. I started with TC and it's dead easy. But who the heck still uses Nickel or Titanium?? It strikes me as an area of regulated vaping that needs some updating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/6/18)

RichJB said:


> It's a pity that TC isn't suited to NiChrome and Kanthal wires. I like the idea in theory and do use SS for some coils. But Ni80 is my go-to. Yes, I know - Hohm Slice ftw. But meh.
> 
> I also don't like that some mods are so out on their TC. DJLsb tests the curves and there is often a lot to be desired. So I just go straight wattage mode. Concrete suggests TC for flavour testing because he can take nice long draws and really get into the flavour without it getting too hot or getting dry hits. That does make sense but it's generally too limiting for me. I started with TC and it's dead easy. But who the heck still uses Nickel or Titanium?? It strikes me as an area of regulated vaping that needs some updating.


Agree, and with Replay turning it (and more) into a one click operation the era of TC as we know it may be coming to an end. That said, wonder how long it will take for other manufacturers to replicate this functionality?

Love SS coils though, not because they are any better than say NI80, but because I have been using it for over two years and know it very well. Also has great use running on mechanical mods due to its TCR curve allowing great ramp up and dropping power when hot.

When using expensive commercial coils, TC does offer peace of mind in protection against burning coils and killing them prematurely when used for that purpose. Does seem like a no-brainer, pity so many people seem to think it complicated.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

@Raindance That's an excellent explanation! It's the first time that I've understood what temp control is all about!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/18)

Excellent thread
Thanks @Raindance !

I havent used temp control much at all, just tried it a few times
But am keen to try it more

I think the dry hit prevention is a good think for regulated squonkers
I just need a good regulated squonker, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (12/6/18)

What would be boss is if commercial coils will support temp control. 

I know there are variants such as the crown 3 coils which support TC, but why they hell do the other brands not?

I have really been putting off getting a RTA as I tried building and wicking a while back on a goblin mini v3, and just could never get it right.

But if I could get a coil for the NRG tank that can do temp control. CHICKEN DINNER!

Guess I'm gonna have to get a Zeus tank for TC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (12/6/18)

Silver said:


> I think the dry hit prevention is a good think for regulated squonkers
> *I just need a good regulated squonker,* lol


I feel your pain @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/18)

@franshorn you really shouldn't really be put off coil building and wicking after trying the Goblin Mini v3. It is one of the hardest, most fiddley, RTAs out there. I really love it, but it is not easy.

If you buy premade coils you can use easy to build RTAs without much effort. A Zeus tank would be really easy compared to the Gobber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/18)

Great thread @Raindance .

I have tried TC on several occasions but don't like it. For me the reason is simple. I hate a totally uniform vape experience. When I smoked I was used to the vast difference between the first drag and the last. There was also the difference between one drag only, and a few consecutive puffs.


I seem to have carried this ritual over to vaping. On power mode I can alter the vape experience very easily. I can make the vapour warmer or colder at will (without even altering the wattage). 


For me, dry hits are now very few and far between. Once bitten 10 000 times shy. I mostly squonk (mech and semi reg and reg). Even over-squonking with a Hadaly is easy to overcome with practice. I also enjoy the difference between the first drag after squonking, and the last one before squoning again. Even the pre-heat function makes vaping too predictable. I also switch to tanks at least once a day for a bit of a change.


For me, variety is truly the spice of life when it comes to vaping. For the abovementioned reasons, I would seriously dislike "replay".


I know that we are all different when it comes to vaping and perhaps I am one of only a few who likes to be able to continuously alter the vape experience. Maybe I'm just a little bit nuts. I prefer air conditioning to climate control. I prefer manual cars to automatic, and sand road riding (bikes and car) to tar. Come to think of it I can go even further. I prefer LPs to CDs and MP3s (in that order) and like Like Bob Dylan 10 000 times more than Celine Dion, and 100 000 times more than Eminem. I am not a luddite by any means. I have several storerooms full of tech which I have tried and enjoyed but eventually discarded.


TC would be really useful to new vapers. Hopefully, your simplified guide will help them to get used to vaping.

Reminds me of the following Life of Brian clip :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (12/6/18)

Just realised this afternoon the GT ccell I'm currently using is SS and apparently supports TC. So ive been vaping it at 32w @280. So far so good. Flavour is good

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (12/6/18)

An even simpler way to avoid dry hits is to set the temp to no more than 280 degrees C - that's the temperature at which cotton burns (I keep it at 275 to be safe). It's really that simple 

You can then use whatever wattage you like and draw for as long as you like. But, push it too far on a dry wick and you'll start getting the beginnings of a dry hit.

And @Silver & @craigb the only reliable TC mod is anything with a DNA board, everything else comes second to a DNA's accuracy.

Using a DNA mod at 275 degrees I haven't had a dry hit in years (excluding mechs of course!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (15/11/21)

Raindance said:


> From discussions on the forum and elsewhere it seems as if many people perceive temperature control as some sort of complicated process requiring all sorts of magic and fiddling with the dark arts.
> 
> The truth is the exact opposite in fact. TC is to vaping what training wheels are to cycling. @Ezekiel wrote an excellent detailed piece on the the topic here but for those just wishing to get the basics, here is a five minute crash course to get you started.
> 
> ...


Hey man would you mind telling me whats the tcr set for ss coils 
Its not the same as temprature as temp is another setting i have it on 88 as they said claptons would work best with 88






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

For all the info you need take a look here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (15/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 244013
> 
> 
> For all the info you need take a look here.


Im using the hybrid aliens 3mm for bvc that falls under none


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

You originally said that you were using SS claptons.

Why don't you contact Bearded Viking Customs who make hybrid aliens.

https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/about/


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (15/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You originally said that you were using SS claptons.
> 
> Why don't you contact Bearded Viking Customs who make hybrid aliens.
> 
> https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/about/


I said i read that clapton ss is prefered at 88 thats the nearest i got 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

Look at the table, watch the video and contact Bearded Viking Customs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

